# Hobbytown Junction



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well got my bench work built. And foam glued down. 



















This is the layout plan. 











I am thinking of splitting the yard.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hobbytown Junction...what a great name for a layout! 

Anytime you start laying track it's a good thing.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sent my wife at 7 am this morning for some T pins so can lay the track. . 20 hours later still waiting. Actually she went for some training this morning for her direct sells business. Just asked her to pick the pins up on the way back. Now just to decide how to draw the curves. I think once she is back I will run and get a ruler to put holes in.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Never done it and i could be completely wrong but don't think you'll have much luck holding the track down with tack pins in foam, probably better off with glue but don't ask me which! Someone will be along with a definitive answer soon I'm sure.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Never done it and i could be completely wrong but don't think you'll have much luck holding the track down with tack pins in foam, probably better off with glue but don't ask me which! Someone will be along with a definitive answer soon I'm sure.



T-pins to hold the shape while the glue dries


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, that should work all right. I usually add weight as well. Canned fruits and veggies laid on their side make good track weights.

You don't need an actual ruler. Any sufficiently long piece of wood can be made into a trammel, with a nail at one end for the pivot and one or more holes for a pencil at appropriate distances (18", 22", whatever) at the other..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:laugh: What is with the tool man on the wall? :laugh:


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> :laugh: What is with the tool man on the wall? :laugh:



He was there when we bought the house


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Never done it and i could be completely wrong but don't think you'll have much luck holding the track down with tack pins in foam, probably better off with glue but don't ask me which! Someone will be along with a definitive answer soon I'm sure.


I'm experimenting with regular sewing pins to hold my n-scale track down. So far they are holding securely. If they continue to hold well I intend to just touch each pin head with some flat black or brown paint to dull them and bring them more in line with the tie color.

There is a bit of holding trouble when I lift the track a bit to connect more track. I have to reposition the pin so it has a new hole to go into. They do hold less well if you try to use the same hole over and over. Just angling the pin a bit gives it new foam to grab onto.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well I will keep that in mind I picked up some more Tpins. Also got some white glue and cheap 1wide foam brushes to spread it. Will see how it does this afternoon. Going to lay the outside oval this afternoon.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You might be better off using caulk and a putty knife instead of white glue. I use tubes of DAP dynaflex 230. Might be less mess that using white glue. I also raid the pantry to weight down the track. Those boxes of chicken broth work great!


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well the outer oval is laid. Glued and soldered.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What are your plans with the foam?
Kind of late now, but maybe you would have been better off giving it a coat of paint?

Hide that seam too?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> What are your plans with the foam?
> 
> Kind of late now, but maybe you would have been better off giving it a coat of paint?
> 
> ...



Not much of a plan at the moment. Just want to get track down and see what peaks interest most.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> What are your plans with the foam?
> Kind of late now, but maybe you would have been better off giving it a coat of paint?
> 
> Hide that seam too?


I just finished laying my foam base. I was thinking of painting it brown. Figured it would be a decent ground color to place everything on top of what do you guys use to hide the seems? I have several.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

So no cork or foam bed at all? Just flat land?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

bluenavigator said:


> So no cork or foam bed at all? Just flat land?




There will be room for a center mountain ridge if I decide I want it.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

bluenavigator said:


> So no cork or foam bed at all? Just flat land?


What's wrong with flat land? In some cases, it works. I mean, it might not be for everyone, but to each his own, right? 

-J.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Very true. There is nothing wrong with going with flat land.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Got a good running loco on the layout finally.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

New to me engine. Already transplanted in a DCC decoder.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice! Just wonder how the layout looks like right now...


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

redman88 said:


> New to me engine. Already transplanted in a DCC decoder.


Nice!!!
For whatever reason I am always drawn to the colors of the Union Pacific.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

bluenavigator said:


> Nice! Just wonder how the layout looks like right now...



About the same. Haven't done much work on it.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

NCE USB adaptor added and JMRI via raspberry pi setup.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Getting better at painting with an air brush. 



















This is my wife's box car for her business.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

It's coming along nicely ..
and enough left to do so that you can keep busy all winter


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Been working on the room. 










To this.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well the fleet is growing. Played around with them and got them all to run. Not smooth but they do move. 










Now if I can just decide if I want to make several dummies and one with an engine. or find a local guy with a 3D printer that will help me build brackets for motors and gears.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking good!! Possible to get a recent shot of the layout?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

No real changes to the layout been working on other stuff


----------

